# <O<O<O Accutron, Bulova, Caravelle WRUW October 2021 O>O>O>



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

I'll start off with this Bulova "open heart" deal.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariomart (Sep 5, 2014)

My son and I teamed up today


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

This handsome, green Caravelle for church today.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MDT IT (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicTocTach (Nov 18, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Vintage 1975 Caravelle hand winder with orange second hand on orange Barton fabric strap all on orange.
Joe


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Snorkel by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova Sea Clipper.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pantagruel (May 30, 2010)

Accutron II Snorkel.


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)




----------



## universal_cynic (Feb 4, 2017)

Accutron II Snorkel









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova A-15 by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova American Clipper.


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1968 Bulova Accutron Astronaut 'T'


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)

Just received my black lunar pilot in the mail this morning. I'm typically an Omega/Seiko guy but the value for money here is amazing. I'm really impressed.


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

My first Accutron purchased in 1971…still humming strong and keeping good time💕👌


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

The Bulova Lunar Pilot, no-date, polished-case version for this wet and dark Sunday. 

Wrist roll: 













Instagram: Login • Instagram


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## universal_cynic (Feb 4, 2017)

Accutron II Snorkel again, but better aligned the outer dial.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

A little costume change from everyday wear to formal evening wear, Bulova provides options for your every need!



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Bulova American Clipper automatic.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

My Moon Watch wearing orange for the month of October.
Joe


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

*The elusive Bulova Accutron Spaceview "C" in case 2362 (Turtle Lug) so far found in 1962 @ 1963 pricing catalogs. This one is 1963.* 









*My entire Case 2362 Spaceview B @ C collections. 6 total/ Two 'C"s and 4 "B"s. All were purchased as you see them. I am not the type to cobble together watch parts to make a watch. If I find one that is already complete I will buy it and restore it but I find slapping together parts to make something really doesn't interest me. These all came as "B" or "C"s and I sent them to Rob for correction and service. All have correct movements, pillar plates, hands, crystals, and dated cases, along with Kreisler Coffin Link Bracelets.*


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

1968 Black Dial Swiss Astro/w JB Champion Bullet Band


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Bulova Ambassador no Date with the Buren Micro Rotor movement










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

This is from Friday, but still wearing it today-


----------



## DaleEArnold (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Untitled by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## minuteman62 (Jul 18, 2015)

Pure Vintage Bulova Accutron 214 Monday! You won't find these 14kt Gold timepieces on Amazon.....


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Bulova Murren by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Found this cool old Caravelle diver on the bay. Needs cleaned up a bit, but all it needed was a new battery and it was off and running!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

HBD Accutron. 61 years old today


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## statsman (Jun 10, 2018)

Oldest Bulova in October? 1944 Cotton Bowl player’s watch, a Bulova War Ace. Solid 14k rose gold with a 7AP movement. Just back from the spa at VintageHamilton.com (sounded and looked like it had laid dormant with a bunch of gunk inside for decades), and I am amazed at how great the white numbers still look.


----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

statsman said:


> Oldest Bulova in October? 1944 Cotton Bowl player’s watch, a Bulova War Ace. Solid 14k rose gold with a 7AP movement. Just back from the spa at VintageHamilton.com (sounded and looked like it had laid dormant with a bunch of gunk inside for decades), and I am amazed at how great the white numbers still look.
> View attachment 16200246


Very handsome and elegant! Like that!


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

New shoes for this Accutron 218 variant. NOS Corfam strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accutronredux (Jan 30, 2014)

M0 Accutron ‘204’


----------



## tayloreuph (Mar 9, 2015)

N1 Oceanographer V


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

Decided to take it off its bracelet and put it on a red, silicone strap that matches the hands and minute markers on the inner bezel. Looks better, I think.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Old_Tractor (Mar 6, 2019)

To end the month on Halloween, a bloody open-heart Boo-lova automatic!


----------

